# Aplicación symbian



## karthebest (Feb 15, 2010)

Buenas tardes foreros.

Estoy haciendo el proyecto de fin de carrera y tengo que comunicar mi telefono nokia 5800 con el pic 16f876 la comunicación la voy a realizar mediante un dispositivo bluetooth  en concreto rbt-001, mediante comunicación usart.

El problema que se me plantea es que tengo que crear una aplicación symbian y no se como funciona ni de donde me lo puedo descargar. 
Por favor si alguien sabe algo que me ayude.

Muchas gracias anticipadas y saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2010)

Que bueno, yo estoy en lo mismo pero lo que estoy analizando es usar Flash y la conexión Wifi... 
Lo de la interfaz y demás es sencillo y ya funciona, pero no consigo que se conecte a la pc, donde tengo una aplicación que escucha un puerto y acciona alguna salidas por puerto serie..
Lo tuyo si o si tiene  que ser conexión directa con el pic?


----------



## karthebest (Feb 15, 2010)

yo conecto mi pic a un dispositivo bluetooth y este se conecta a mi telefono mediante el bluetooth del mismo, pero me han dicho que tengo que utilizar una aplicación symbian pero no me han dado ninguna expliación más. Asi que estoy muyyy liada.

además por mas que miro que es symbian me salen aplicaciones para el nokia y cosas asi pero no encuentro ninguna explicacion sobre eso. Además es que mis tutores pasan de mi.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2010)

Según lo que estuve viendo se puede utilizar el IDE "Origo Studio" para el desarrollo de aplicaciones, estoy buscándolo  para bajar, cualquier novedad te escribo 

Pd: decile a tus tutores que te digan que entorno de desarrollo (IDE) se puede usar y donde bajarlos


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 15, 2010)

Revisen por estos lugares:

http://www.forum.nokia.com/Technology_Topics/Development_Platforms/

http://www.forum.nokia.com/Tools_Docs_and_Code/Tools/

Están las herramientas y demás para el desarrollo en symbian.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2010)

Realmente interesante, gracias por el dato  no se me ocurrió buscar por ese lado... se vienen varias noches largas me parece.
Me interesa el tema de Flash Lite y la conectividad Wifi para manejar iluminación rgb por el puerto serie usando una interfaz en el 5330 
Kar lo que te mencioné sobre usar la pc en la comunicación es porque conectar el pic a la pc es sencillo, y el celu a la pc también, podes usar una aplicación symbian que se conecta al escritorio remoto -> "SYMRDP"


----------



## karthebest (Feb 16, 2010)

puede ser, pero esque no puedo conectar el micro al pc y el movil al pc, porque en la prememoria del proyecto he puesto que se conectan directamente mediante bluetooth el micro y el movil.

saludos.


----------

